# Good "neutral closed headphones" for producing, mixing mastering?



## candyman99 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi,
Any suggestions? 
I've tried the recommended beyerdynamic dt 770 pro, with 80 and 250 ohm, but they are not neutral in my opiniom... 
I am still use the ultrasone HFI 650 trackmaster headphones since ober 10 years and they sounds so clear and neutral, but they will not last longer i think

I also tried the "high" recommended sol republic calvin harris headphones, but they are also sounds like crap... Sorry... But I want headphones they don't lie...

Thanks mates


----------



## muk (Apr 11, 2016)

It is more difficult to find 'neutral' closed headphones than open ones. If money is no issue give these a listen:

https://mrspeakers.com/ether/

Two cheaper models worth checking out are the Meze 99 Classic, and the ATH-M50x.


----------



## jmiliad (Apr 11, 2016)

After a good amount of research I bought the Audio Technica M40X. There's two new models after these but they're not as flat as this one. They're pretty good for the price and considering they're closed cans. Like most of headphones in that category though they're a little boosted on the high frequencies, although you should expect a little colouration in most closed headphones especially in that category.

Another amazing choice is the Etymotic earphones which are extremely neutral and noise cancelling.


----------



## col (Apr 11, 2016)

These guys have some good info on site and might be of relevance .

http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/

They sell individually calibrated phones as well.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 11, 2016)

jmiliad said:


> Another amazing choice is the Etymotic earphones which are extremely neutral and noise cancelling.



I thought etymotic earphones were just noise reducing (via iscolation....)
I'm not sure I'd ever want to do any critical mixing with noise cancelling headphones. I have two different bose pairs (over ear and their awesome ear buds) and they are cool for "working" sometimes in a noisy environment, but not for making critical audio decisions.

I am a fan on AKG's - only because I have used them for many many years. Both open (240) and closed (280) models. However, having recently tried Audeze LCD 2's, I'm saving every penny I can. These completely flawed me. Incredible. I really could mix on these. (I tried them using software as well to help with spacial problems while mixing on cans....and I think that has its place as well)

HTH.


----------



## jmiliad (Apr 11, 2016)

colony nofi said:


> I'm not sure I'd ever want to do any critical mixing with noise cancelling headphones.



Why?


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 11, 2016)

jmiliad said:


> Why?


Active noise cancelling isn't a zero sum game for the audio material playing back. By its nature - some sounds are boosted or removed - its not in any way shape or form even close to neutral. 
When mixing you want to be working on as neutral monitors (MOST of the time anyway) as possible - be that headphones or speakers. 
There isn't a single set of noise cancelling headphones I've heard that come close to good enough quality to make critical mixing decisions on - but of course I may not have heard all of them.  It doesn't mean that something like the bose in-ears are not great to use when mucking around with ideas / composing etc - but not for critical mixing.

Also - the Audeze's i mentioned earlier are indeed open back (and I prefer mixing openback when on cans) but they do make a closed back version as well, but I have not used them.


----------



## Suganthan (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is something that help you to compare - www.headphone.com/pages/build-a-graph


----------



## Cowtothesky (Apr 12, 2016)

I just purchased the Audio Technica M70x and love it so far. The cans are flat (no boosted lows or highs) and perfect for mixing.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 12, 2016)

Anything mass produced does not reflect your own ears.
Did you know software recognition using ear lobes and ears is used for identification?
Wow, what are the chances you hear differently than the other 2,000,000 people that set of cans was made for?
Answer 100%.

So if you write and sound like 2,000,000 other folks, its all good.
If you believe you are an individual get IEMs designed for your ears, not Joe Bob or Hadji.
Plus you can use them in your portable devices.
Also 50-60% lower dbs.
Moral of the story....
Your ears and eyes are not equal,
Let those 19th century coiled cable headphones die a good death by lack of demand.
They worked great back in WW1 WW2 even the Cold War.
This is 2016.

JHAudio is what they use on the big jobs....


----------



## passsacaglia (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd say ATH m50x is the best headphone Iv ever listened to...so far. That'd be my best shot, also after watched youtube comparisons over n over again.  Liked them more than 70x and 40's, but 40's is aaalmost pretty same like 50 but 50's are the top ones.


----------



## JohnRosso (May 7, 2016)

I used m50 a lot a few years ago. But then I get HD600, and for producing, mixing, etc. open back headphones is the best. Don't use m50 anymore, even tracking in HD600


----------



## Pixelee (May 12, 2016)

The m50x bottom end is messy compare to the srh1840. I had a friend who mixed on the m50x and his track sounded quite bass heavy and thick on consumer speakers.


----------



## pdub (May 12, 2016)

I Have the Focal Spirit Professional and I've been very happy with them.

http://www.focal.com/usa/en/professional-headphones/440-spirit-professional.html


----------



## tack (May 12, 2016)

pdub said:


> I Have the Focal Spirit Professional and I've been very happy with them.


I have them too, and I like the sound, but they are serious skull crushers. I can't wear them for longer than an hour without being in some nontrivial amount of discomfort.


----------



## JohnG (May 12, 2016)

If possible, you would do better to drop the "closed" constraint. That will open up other choices. I use speakers to mix but in a pinch I use open-backed AKG headphones. Many guys I've talked to use Sennheiser.

Unless you are in a small room with the player(s) and / or you are recording soft instruments, the amount of bleed you get from open headphones, while naturally not desirable, isn't necessarily that much. Moreover, if the finished tracks are going to be driving, powerful, drums 'n' guitars stuff, the bleed you record may not make a big impact on the final result.


----------



## pdub (May 12, 2016)

tack said:


> I have them too, and I like the sound, but they are serious skull crushers. I can't wear them for longer than an hour without being in some nontrivial amount of discomfort.


Yeah it seems some people have that issue with them. For me it's not the case and I have a pretty big head.  Speakers and headphones are such subjective things.


----------

